# Homemade Yummy Mousie Treats!!!



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

Adapting a recipe i think i saw on here i made "mousie flapjacks"

so for anyone wanting to make them, heres the recipe.

blitz in a food processor : (if you havent got a food processor then i have done it before where i have broken the biggest bits up as much as possible)

1/2 cup dry dog/cat biscuits.
1/2 cup of oats.
1/2 general mouse/rat food.

it doesnt have to be total "powder" it works well with chunks in too!!!

then add an egg and a big tablespoon of honey.

Give it a good mix!!!

then pop blobs on a tray ( i did blobs that were about the size of a 2p- just thicker!) and bung in the oven on 200 degrees for around 15 minutes

when they come out take them off the tray and allow to cool.

My mice go mad over these treats!!!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

...........thats katy using my profile again!!!!!


----------

